# Picture Share



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice looking birds!!!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Some of mine.1st and 3rd are two of my 3 best pairs,2nd is a test breeding.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

You also have very nice looking birds, and look happy!!!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.They're always happy when they're making babies.Just like people.

Matt,
You should name that one baby Eagle.He looks like one.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

If I dont end up racing this year, I will probably save that one to breed out of and she will get a cool "eagle" name at that point

I sure like the looks of your BB pairs!! When I see other peoples birds, I always wish I could see their pedigree book to see what they are.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> Very nice looking birds!!!


Thanks Don!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah that eagle looking one is sweet.. whats your asking price?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

TylerBro said:


> yeah that eagle looking one is sweet.. whats your asking price?


Im sorry, but I dont think this one will be leaving here unless she is leaving on a race trailer


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

idk if my club will let me clock a bird from your loft so many states away ... but ill tell them to swing over and get it )


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

TylerBro said:


> idk if my club will let me clock a bird from your loft so many states away ... but ill tell them to swing over and get it )


HAHA!! Here is another picture of her. She will have a white tail too!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Great looking birds South Town, I like the little BC , my favorite color.

Josepe pair 3 looks really nice, good luck with your test pair.
Dave


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

man i cant wait till she fills out shes going to be a nice looking bird


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

This is my test pair.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Test pair hen going to lay her second egg tonight . This will be the third round for them. Got lucky with the perfect Owl face picture.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

SouthTown Racers said:


> HAHA!!  Here is another picture of her. She will have a white tail too!!


Can you post a pic of her when she grows up and fills out?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

You bet. I'll take a pic of her in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Eric, those are some really nice looking birds! I guess they are new to you, or just a new pairing?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

SouthTown Racers said:


> HAHA!! Here is another picture of her. She will have a white tail too!!


I had one kind of like this. Named him Sam, after the eagle in the Muppets. Funny story: We had some college co-eds renting the house next to us. I let the birds out one day for loft flying and the girls were having a cookout on their back deck. Sam buzzed them and one girl yelled out "oh my God it's an eagle!" 

I'm not kidding.

Good looking birds everyone!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Eric, those are some really nice looking birds! I guess they are new to you, or just a new pairing?


Thanks, I thought they looked good but I wanted a second opinion. I got them this passed fall ,so I hope the babies turn out good as the parents look.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures taken a few days later....


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice!Has that Take No Prisoners look in it's eye.

Eric,
Nice looking BB's.

Dave,
Thanks.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that baby on the floor having eggs for breakfast


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

very nice birds


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Here are some pictures taken a few days later....


Nice looking little guy.

That spalsh I posted pics of that you liked had a lil baby that was going to look like that but it got knocked out of the nest bowl and died. Pissed me off when I found it. I've got another pair with 1 baby so I'm going to put her surviving baby under that pair and let her get a new set of eggs.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Walter, that sucks!! I know the feeling, this little splashes nestmate was kicked out of the nest as well. This bird is off of that ITC cock.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

The balance and feather quality of this little bird at 35 days old is simply amazing!!


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

SouthTown Racers said:


> The balance and feather quality of this little bird at 35 days old is simply amazing!!


Nice!!! Does look like a bald eagle! Awesome birds you got there SouthTown Racers.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Awsome bird.Looks like a Champion already.Keep us posted on it's race results.Looks like it should fly like a Bullet!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

For those of you who have been asking me about this bird and her progress.


----------

